# DMAE and centrophenoxine or meclofenoxate



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you have experiences with DMAE or centrophenoxine?

DMAE should be beneficial for cognition and mood.

DMAE is also known as dimethylaminoethanol or dimethylethanolamine (DMEA) or deanol.

DMAE is also a component of centrophenoxine or meclofenoxate. Nootropic effects are attributed to DMAE and Centrophenoxine.

I have looked for information about DMAE but I found controversial results.

The Centrophenoxine is considered an antioxidant for the brain, because it would have the ability to remove lipofuscin.

I have found little evidence in the forum.

DMAE:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethylethanolamine

http://examine.com/supplements/dmae/

Centrophenoxine:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meclofenoxate

http://examine.com/supplements/centrophenoxine/


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dmae on memory and acetylcholine: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19756528 2009 France

"_Effects of dimethylaminoethanol pyroglutamate (DMAE p-Glu) against memory deficits induced by scopolamine: evidence from preclinical and clinical studies.

RESULTS:
In rat experiments, DMAE p-Glu increased the extracellular levels of choline and acetylcholine in the medial prefrontal cortex, as assessed by intracerebral microdialysis, improved performance in a test of spatial memory, and reduced scopolamine-induced memory deficit in passive avoidance behavior. Clinical study results show that scopolamine induced a memory deficit and that DMAE p-Glu produced a significant positive effect on scores in the Buschke test, as well as a slight but significant difference on choice reaction time.

CONCLUSION:
These results indicate that DMAE p-Glu reduces the deleterious effect of scopolamine on long-term memory in healthy volunteers and suggest that DMAE p-Glu might be effective in reducing memory deficits in patients with cognitive impairment._"

DMAE on mood: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12844472 2003 Germany

"_Both scores revealed a better mood for the active drug group thus corroborating the results from EEG analysis. Therefore the vitamine-mineral drug combination containing DMAE can be interpreted to induce a psychophysiological state of better feeling of wellbeing on both levels of analysis mood and electrical pattern of brain activity in subjects suffering from borderline emotional disturbance._"

Contradictory studies:

DMAE on memory: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/864168 1977

"_The results thus suggest that although deanol may not improve memory, it may produce positive behavioral changes in some senile patients._"

DMAE on acetylcholine: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15164765 2004 Canada

"_Dimethylethanolamine does not prevent liver failure in phosphatidylethanolamine N-methyltransferase-deficient mice fed a choline-deficient diet. 
Mice that lack phosphatidylethanolamine-N-methyltransferase (PEMT) and are fed a choline-deficient (CD) diet suffer severe liver damage and do not survive. 
We conclude that although PC and PDME exhibit similar physical properties, the three methyl groups of choline are required for hepatic function in mice._"

DMAE on acetylcholine: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/512912 1979

"_Dimethylaminoethanol (deanol) metabolism in rat brain and its effect on acetylcholine synthesis.
[2H6]Deanol was a weak competitive inhibitor of the high affinity transport of [2H4]choline, thus reducing the synthesis of [2H4]acetylcholine.
Treatment of rats with [2H6]deanol significantly increased the concentration of choline in the plasma and brain but did not alter the concentration of acetylcholine in the brain. 
However, since [2H6]deanol did increase brain choline, it may prove therapeutically useful when the production of choline is reduced or when the utilization of choline for the synthesis of acetylcholine is impaired._"


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Regarding the Centrophenoxine instead there are these investigations on its antioxidant capacity:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16969688 2006 India

"_Reversal of an aluminium induced alteration in redox status in different regions of rat brain by administration of centrophenoxine.
From the present results, it can be stated that centrophenoxine administration, as a thiol-antioxidant, arrests the aluminium induced cellular damage by improving the thiol status in brain regions._"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19375462 2009 India

"_Effect of centrophenoxine against rotenone-induced oxidative stress in an animal model of Parkinson's disease.
Our results strongly indicate the possible therapeutic potential of centrophenoxine as an antioxidant in Parkinson's disease and other movement disorders where oxidative stress is a key player in the disease process._"

Centrophenoxine on lipofuscin:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21311572 2011 China

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16137852 2005 India

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6411484 1983

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6410295 1983

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipofuscin

Centrophenoxine on cognitive deficit in rats: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15569402 2004 China

"_Centrophenoxine improves chronic cerebral ischemia induced cognitive deficit and neuronal degeneration in rats.
CONCLUSION:
The abilities of CPH to attenuate memory deficits and neuronal damage after ischemia may be beneficial in cerebrovascular type dementia._"


----------

